# Help please!



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Just a few questions. There's probably another thread for this sorry.

Does your pictutre only show in threads if your a bronze, silver or gold member?

And can you only comment on other peoples profiles if your a higher member?

And where the hell is the women's section? haha

I know I'm useless.

Thanks


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

just scroll down at the main menu  theres a ladies section there you need to upload an avator pic then it will show in all posts and i think u can comment no matter your status


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for replying! How do I upload an avator pic? and I tried to find where to comment but guess I can't see for looking ha I'll figure it out x


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

As if I've only been scrolling down to a certain point everytime!! hahahaha D'OH!!


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

press user cp at the top of any screen(grey bit) then press edit avatar upload avatar pic


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Avatar fixed  still can't reply to people though ha sorry I'm not being ignorant if youve messaged me!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

Have a wee read of this thread hun^ You will have bronze membership after 30 days(you are already above the minimum 10 posts)


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Thankyou! x


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

your welcome...and nice pic


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know what you just sent me ian but thanks haha x


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

it was a + rep you have a really nice skin colour where were your parents from? if u dont mind me being nosey lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Moo you say you want a figure like the girls from spelbound - looks like you've got it already!


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

What does a plus rep do?? and thanks  dunno how many times I've said thanks today ha My mum grandma was burmese and my dad is jamaican...but I cheat it's mostly fake tan, bronzer and glitter spray haha


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

nice mix i thought you look a bit thai so thats the burmese bit...but not in a bad way thai i mean like the hotties haha


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

think your getting hit on :laugh:


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

**** dont say that haha...just a bit of banter


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I wish Benicillin!! n I don't mind getting hit on when I feel like a moose lol!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

o ok :lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

xMoox said:


> Haha I wish Benicillin!! n I don't mind getting hit on when I feel like a moose lol!


 stop hinting for compliments lol :lol:


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

ok ill wait until youve been training 4 abit then when ur fit again ..im only down the road LMAO haha


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

ian-m said:


> ok ill wait until youve been training 4 abit then when ur fit again ..im only down the road LMAO haha


smooth zon... smooth :lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

benicillin said:


> smooth zon... smooth :lol:


 x2 gotta love the effort


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> stop hinting for compliments lol :lol:


Sooooo am not! :tongue: haha When I'm fit compliments will not be welcome.....cheaaaah right!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

xMoox said:


> Sooooo am not! :tongue: haha When I'm fit compliments will not be welcome.....cheaaaah right!


 i would give you compliment but dont want you getting big head now :whistling:


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Ha I'll survive without


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

xMoox said:


> Ha I'll survive without


 you are hot though gotta say


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> you are hot though gotta say


couldn't help himself :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

benicillin said:


> couldn't help himself :thumb:


 what i do


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

x3 lol hot hot haha


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha! Thanks...you'd never guess I was a ladyboy x


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

i dont mind if u dont haha only joking


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

And by the time you get that far you just as well flip her/him over...


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

If I don't what?? lol have I missed something? Who's flipping me over? and I'm a her!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

xMoox said:


> If I don't what?? lol have I missed something? Who's flipping me over? and I'm a her!


 yer i didnt quite get that either :confused1:


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

personal joke maybe??... lol


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

xMoox said:


> If I don't what?? lol have I missed something? Who's flipping me over? and I'm a her!


 i said i dont mind if your a shemale lol was joking


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh get that bit lol don't get the flipping bit still...


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

only he knows it didnt make sense lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

think about it, by the time you get to find out if it was a shemale... you just as well flip her over...

wasted joke


----------

